# Cilnia humeralis



## Birdfly (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Mantis Dictator (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice pics and lovely mantids


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 24, 2008)

so many colorations :blink:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 24, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> so many colorations :blink:


thats wat i was thinking lol. pretty


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks alot birdfly, they look awesome!


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 24, 2008)

That last pic is very nice!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2008)

What a bunch of cute babies you have.


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 24, 2008)

Well out of the ten nymphs i had only one is a male &lt;_&lt; oh well better than none i spose.

I could end up with no nymphs or loads ?

Some of an adult female feeding and some mites she is carrying


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey great photos of each lvl

unless they are different babies.....

=P

well anyways

NICE SHOTS


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks, no they are all the same animals


----------



## etb99 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice pictures! I love the pic of the little nymph, looks cute :lol: 

If you have a problem with mites, why not try some predatory mites? You can buy them as a biological control for mites in green houses. Should clear up your mites in no time.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 25, 2008)

Those are some crazy colours on your nymphs! Really nice pics!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 25, 2008)

wow birdfly i never knew you had sloughter house


----------



## Giosan (Sep 25, 2008)

One of my most wanted mantids :lol: :lol: So pretty!!!


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, do you see the mites on her face on the last pic? i wonder if its because she had a bee from my window the other week ? they can carry mites... :mellow:


----------



## Giosan (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe the enclosure she's in has mites?

We have mites in our FF cultures (can't get rid of them :S) but none of our mantids has mites... To get the mites to come off you have to put the mantis in a dry enclosure for some time i read..


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 26, 2008)

What do mites do to a mantid?


----------



## Sk8erkho7 (Oct 8, 2008)

These guys are by far my favourite!!!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 9, 2008)

Sk8erkho7 said:


> These guys are by far my favourite!!!


Can't believe it's taken 3 years for someone to say this  :lol:


----------

